# retirement moblie caravan parks



## hough (May 13, 2012)

Do any ex pats on this site live in any off the caravan parks we are looking to relocate to spain or france and have been looking at the retirement mobile home parks but are not sure if you can live on them permanent any help would be grateful


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

hough said:


> Do any ex pats on this site live in any off the caravan parks we are looking to relocate to spain or france and have been looking at the retirement mobile home parks but are not sure if you can live on them permanent any help would be grateful


:welcome:

there are lots of static caravan parks where people live all year round - we have one in my town where some friends of mine live

Camping Bungalows El Naranjal | Javea, Alicante. Playa, costa |


----------



## hough (May 13, 2012)

*hi*

thanks for that link i will have a look at it now are your friends permanent residents as the laws in france say it can only be for leisure? any help would be grateful as we are looking to relocate x


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

hough said:


> thanks for that link i will have a look at it now are your friends permanent residents as the laws in france say it can only be for leisure? any help would be grateful as we are looking to relocate x


yes they are permanent residents & even own a business here


----------



## hough (May 13, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> yes they are permanent residents & even own a business here


thanks so we would be better looking at spain really appreciate the help


----------



## Jumar (Mar 14, 2012)

Be very careful in your choice of mobile home parks and make sure that they are legal. A lot of parks opened on the back of the property bubble and did so without permissions. Also be careful about the amount of rent charged. In some parks you can pay as much for your 150 sq mtrs of land than you would pay to rent a small property, and this is after you have bought the mobile home in the first place. If mobile home parks are really where you want to live do your research first and good luck!


----------

